# Nut inside the Springer  Spring



## Blueschwinns (Apr 11, 2012)

I need to remove the nut that is inside the Schwinn springer spring and put it in a rechromed one. Is there a safe and easy way to do that? I have been clamping the spring in the vise and just when I think I am going to get the nut, the spring flies out of the vise. Please tell me there is a simple way to spread the spring.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm sure there are those on the forum that can tell you how they do this but if you were to post a picture I may be able to advise you as I've been turning wrenches (and stomachs) for over 30 years....just not acquainted with bikes yet, but a bolt is a bolt no matter what it's attached to.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 11, 2012)

Been there, done that.  Launched it across the garage a dozen times.  First take a piece of duct tape and rip it narrow enough to go through the nut and long enough to double back on itself making a tab to stick out the side of the spring and lock on to with a pair of vice grips.  Take a 3/8" drive long socket extension and insert through the large end of the spring and out the narrow end of the spring. The wide end of the extension will keep it from slipping out the narrow end.  This will let you get enough leverage to open the spring without it slipping out.  Lay a short piece of 1/2" pipe horizontal in the vice and slip the large end of the spring over it with the 3/8" extension sticking out the other end and the vice grip pliers hanging down from the tape.  Grab firmly the socket extension and putt way up to open the bottom side of the spring.  The weight of the pliers will pull the nut through the side of the spring and it will fall to the floor.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2012)

Alright, Ozark Flyer!

 You can't appreciate this thread until you've tried to do this. Pinched fingers and chipped teeth is the usual result.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 11, 2012)

Ive been having the same issue only in reverse, i got my nut out ok but then I had to put the nut back in my new HD whizzer spring.  I was starting to contemplate drastic measures but I'm happy to report i just got the nut in tonight by taking a pair of 3/8 x 10" lag bolts and inserting them head first into opposite ends of the spring.  I put one bolt in the vice and the other one i used as a lever to bend the spring into a 90 degree angle and was able to push the nut though.  There's probably a better (safer) way but it worked.  Its a pretty stupid design IMO.  -Chris


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 11, 2012)

Uppermost to keep in mind is never to force it, instead use a hammer....or a smoke wrench.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

*springer  fork*

i put the  spring in a  vice  take a  big  piece f  meatle  like a  big  screw driver  spread the  spring between   two of them anf let it  fall out   put it back the same way  works every time for  me
chucksoldbikes


----------



## Blueschwinns (Apr 12, 2012)

*Nut inside the Springer Spring*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Been there, done that.  Launched it across the garage a dozen times.  First take a piece of duct tape and rip it narrow enough to go through the nut and long enough to double back on itself making a tab to stick out the side of the spring and lock on to with a pair of vice grips.  Take a 3/8" drive long socket extension and insert through the large end of the spring and out the narrow end of the spring. The wide end of the extension will keep it from slipping out the narrow end.  This will let you get enough leverage to open the spring without it slipping out.  Lay a short piece of 1/2" pipe horizontal in the vice and slip the large end of the spring over it with the 3/8" extension sticking out the other end and the vice grip pliers hanging down from the tape.  Grab firmly the socket extension and putt way up to open the bottom side of the spring.  The weight of the pliers will pull the nut through the side of the spring and it will fall to the floor.




I am going to try this method first. It makes a lot of sense and is safer than what I was doing.

Thanks


----------



## Blueschwinns (Apr 12, 2012)

*Nut inside the Springer Spring*



chucksoldbikes said:


> i put the  spring in a  vice  take a  big  piece f  meatle  like a  big  screw driver  spread the  spring between   two of them anf let it  fall out   put it back the same way  works every time for  me
> chucksoldbikes




I got the nut out and into the new spring. The method that worked for me was similar to Chucks.  I clamped an old seat post in the vise, slid the large end onto the seat post. I then took the largest screwdriver that would fit into the small end of the spring and bent it around 90 degrees and the bolt slipped right out. The key is to get the spring bent around 90 degrees. The nut went into the new spring in 10 seconds.  Thanks for everyones help.


----------

